# Xorg high disk I/O?



## zspider (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello,

I'm noticing sometimes my system stutters, I know it's not the RAM or the CPU's because they're rarely at full capacity but I did check the disk I/O with top and I keep seeing this line, usually close to or at 100%.


```
PID USERNAME     VCSW  IVCSW   READ  WRITE  FAULT  TOTAL PERCENT COMMAND
 1196 beckett       244     23      0      1    798    799  99.63% Xorg
```

Am I understanding this right, xorg is tying up a lot of my disk I/O? And furthermore is this normal?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 7, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> And furthermore is this normal?


Single-core system here, and I've never seen it higher than 0.00%.
It's the same with all applications; usage only spikes when an application is starting up or doing some read/write IO.

What happens if you shut X down and restart it?


----------



## zspider (Apr 8, 2013)

This is a dual core system, if I shut down X and restart it, the same thing continues. Maybe it's related to the new Intel drivers/KMS?


----------



## zspider (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to mark this as closed, this issue was caused by lack of 4k alignment and has not manifested itself since I did the alignments.


----------

